# nuova risorsa per la comunita' gentoo: wiki

## fedeliallalinea

Il team di gentoo-italia e' lieto di presentervi  una novita' che spero venga apprezzata e venga usato per farlo crescere..... Abbiamo aperto un wiki per postare le varie guide, tips, tool,... l'indirizzo e' http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/ . Spero che ha tutti venga utile. Vi prego dunque che quando postate una guida qua sul forum lo facciate anche sul wiki. Se lo scrivete sul forum potete poi usate questo script per la conversione da bbcode a wikicode.

----------

## federico

Ah bella li, questo si che e' definitivo.

----------

## Dhaki

Ho visto che sono già anche stati messi tutti gli howto e tips vari presenti nei post utilissimi. Mi chiedo solo se ha molto senso duplicare tutte le guide. Bon, é vero che il forum potrebbe servire per discutere sulle guide... Non so. Perché inoltre spesso navigando nella sezione della documentazione non ufficiale in inglese, vedo che all'inizio del thread viene messo il link al wiki, dicendo che la guida del forum é vecchia...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ho visto che sono già anche stati messi tutti gli howto e tips vari presenti nei post utilissimi. Mi chiedo solo se ha molto senso duplicare tutte le guide. Bon, é vero che il forum potrebbe servire per discutere sulle guide... 

 

Si puo' aprire anche solo il thread dicendo ho fatto questa guida con il link al wiki e basta e poi si lascia andare la discussione qui sul forum

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si puo' aprire anche solo il thread dicendo ho fatto questa guida con il link al wiki e basta e poi si lascia andare la discussione qui sul forum

 

Senza contare che volendo c'é un forum anche in gentoo-italia che potrebbe essere utilizzato per quello scopo!

Comunque mi sembra che ci siano molte guide dei post utilissimi ma non tutte (giusto fedeliallalinea?), quindi se qualche anima pia, magari aprofittando delle vacanze di Natale, volesse contribuire a portare le guide mancanti, o a tradurre nuove guide dai post/forum/pagine in inglese é sicuramente bene accetto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comunque mi sembra che ci siano molte guide dei post utilissimi ma non tutte (giusto fedeliallalinea?),

 

Tutti gli howto, tips, tools che sono in italiano e nei post utilissimi sono state messe

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tutti gli howto, tips, tools che sono in italiano e nei post utilissimi sono state messe

 

 :Shocked: 

Uh avete fatto un lavorone allora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  
> 
> Uh avete fatto un lavorone allora 

 

Si ma ne e' valsa la pena. Un grazie va soprattutto a Ibanez-RgX

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per chi volesse segnalere un uida mancante c'e' la sezione http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Wanted apposta per questo

----------

## gutter

Complimenti a tutti per l'impegno che dimostrate  :Smile: 

Il wiki è un bella idea.

----------

## mouser

Ottima idea, veramente.

In questo modo tutte le volte che cerco un howto o una guida (e vi assicuro che capita moooooolto spesso) prima di tutto guardero' sul wiki, poi sul forum, su google, dopodiche' se non trovo nulla allora apriro' un 3d.

E' il caso di inserire questa procedura in sostituzione a

"Cercate prima di postare"?

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Direi una sola parola...DIVINO

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Bene bene, mi fa piacere che l'idea vi piaccia  :Smile: 

Un paio di cosette, credo servirà qualche altro sysop oltre agli attuali. Io proporrei Shev e morellik. Fatemi sapere che ne pensate. Se qualcun'altro si offre è ovviamente benvenuto  :Cool: 

Altra cosetta registratevi e loggatevi quando fate modifiche almeno è più facile tener traccia delle modifiche e dare i giusti credits a chi ha fatto le modfiche  :Wink: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 :Laughing: 

GRAZIE!!

vi amo

----------

## gaffiere

gran bella risorsa!  :Smile: 

see ya!

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Bene bene, mi fa piacere che l'idea vi piaccia 
> 
> Un paio di cosette, credo servirà qualche altro sysop oltre agli attuali. Io proporrei Shev e morellik. Fatemi sapere che ne pensate. Se qualcun'altro si offre è ovviamente benvenuto 

 

Se mi lasci qualche giorno per approfondire la cosa (i due giorni di Natale spero mi diano il tempo per farlo  :Smile:  ), per me non ci sono problemi. Massimo ci sentiamo in pvt.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se mi lasci qualche giorno per approfondire la cosa (i due giorni di Natale spero mi diano il tempo per farlo  ), per me non ci sono problemi. Massimo ci sentiamo in pvt.

 

Ottimo  :Wink: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Ragazzi siete grandi!  :Wink: 

Complimenti.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Veramente un buon lavoro ..... complimenti agli autori   :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Non vorrei rovinare i complimenti, ma eravate a conoscenza di http://www.gentoo-wiki.com è supportato in varie lingue inglese, olandese, ungherese, russo, norvegese e francese   :Confused: 

PS: in questo momento ha dei problemi.. visualizza pagine random

----------

## codadilupo

 *assente wrote:*   

> Non vorrei rovinare i complimenti, ma eravate a conoscenza di http://www.gentoo-wiki.com

 

Se é per questo, c'e' anche http://wiki.gentoo-portage.com

Coda

----------

## assente

Si, ma il + conosciuto è quello lì, cmq mi mi interessava sapere solo se ne eravate a conoscenza.

http://www.vidalinux.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=1383

http://www.google.it/search?q=gentoo+wiki&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux

----------

## gutter

Si lo conoscevamo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> Non vorrei rovinare i complimenti, ma eravate a conoscenza di http://www.gentoo-wiki.com è supportato in varie lingue inglese, olandese, ungherese, russo, norvegese e francese  

 

Si ma il supporto per le lingue non va ancora. In piu' ci dovrebbe essere gente che traduce le guide.

----------

## xoen

Vi faccio anch'io i miei complimenti. Inoltre trovo che come sistema sia geniale! Penso che sarebbe un ottimo modo per tradurre insieme documentazione o altro (ad esempio si potrebbe inserire un file .po di un programma e poi a poco a poco lo si traduce, infine quando tradotto si dà in pasto a CVS)...ah approposito ho tradotto qualcosina quà e là (Negli articoli da tradurre).

Non sarebbe stupendo avere un wiki ufficiale su www.gentoo.org, con delle sottosezioni per le varie lingue? secondo me sarebbe il massimo...

PS: Non prendetelo come un tradimento  :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

Complimenti un bellissimo lavoro.

----------

## morellik

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Bene bene, mi fa piacere che l'idea vi piaccia 
> 
> Un paio di cosette, credo servirà qualche altro sysop oltre agli attuali. Io proporrei Shev e morellik. Fatemi sapere che ne pensate. Se qualcun'altro si offre è ovviamente benvenuto 
> 
> Altra cosetta registratevi e loggatevi quando fate modifiche almeno è più facile tener traccia delle modifiche e dare i giusti credits a chi ha fatto le modfiche 

 

Scusate se arrivo ora ma ho avuto un periodo abbastanza complesso. Grazie a Randomaze che mi ha mandato un pm.

Caspita! Grazie per la segnalazione   :Very Happy:   Non credo di meritare tanto... :Embarassed: 

Ma se proprio volete, ci sto come sempre. 

Fatemi sapere come, cosa, quando.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Caspita! Grazie per la segnalazione    Non credo di meritare tanto...

 

Hai fatto moltissimo per la comunita' italiana. Avviso ibanez della tua disponibilita' appena lo sento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Avviso ibanez della tua disponibilita' appena lo sento 

 

Se vuoi avvertirlo anche per me  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se vuoi avvertirlo anche per me 

 

Sara' fatto solo che oggi non lo vedo online

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Mi fà davvero piacere che abbiate accettato.  :Wink: 

Registratevi sul wiki e vi metto i permessi di admin e poi aggiungetevi in questa pag :

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins.

----------

## morellik

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Mi fà davvero piacere che abbiate accettato. 
> 
> Registratevi sul wiki e vi metto i permessi di admin e poi aggiungetevi in questa pag :
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins.

 

Fatto   :Very Happy: 

Qual è brevemente il compito degli amministratori?

morellik

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   Mi fà davvero piacere che abbiate accettato. 
> 
> Registratevi sul wiki e vi metto i permessi di admin e poi aggiungetevi in questa pag :
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins. 
> ...

 

Aggiunto.  :Wink: 

Beh controllare che tutto sia apposto,  per prima cosa direi di farti un giretto e vedere come funziona. Poi c'è una mini todo list http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Gentoo-Italia_Wiki:TODO

e http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Wanted

 che è una mini lista di pagine da aggiungere, tradurre o controllare, che ci occupiamo un pò tutti di aggiornare.

Per il resto benvenuto a bordo  :Smile:  e se hai suggerimenti o problemi con qualcosa posta pure qui.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Il volpino/panda non smette mai di stupirci, ho appena trovato una comoda estensione per lavorare coi tag del wiki da firefox:

http://217.160.138.71/development/mozilla/wikipedia/firefox_wikipedia.html

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Mi fà davvero piacere che abbiate accettato. 
> 
> Registratevi sul wiki e vi metto i permessi di admin e poi aggiungetevi in questa pag :
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins.

 

Fatto. Scusate la presenza altalenante ma i festeggiamenti del nuovo anno ci stanno mettendo del loro  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   Mi fà davvero piacere che abbiate accettato. 
> 
> Registratevi sul wiki e vi metto i permessi di admin e poi aggiungetevi in questa pag :
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins. 
> ...

 

Aggiunto. 

Ricordatevi di aggiungere il vostro profilo in questa pag 

Buon anno a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

[quote="Ibanez-RgX"] *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiunto. 
> 
> Ricordatevi di aggiungere il vostro profilo in questa pag 
> ...

 

Ci sono andato ma non sono presente   :Sad: 

Che fare?

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@morellik: ci sei come Admin devi solo aggiungere te il tuo profilo in http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @morellik: ci sei come Admin devi solo aggiungere te il tuo profilo in http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Who_are_the_admins

 

Grazie fedeli, sono proprio una pigna. Credo che Helmut avanzi senza sosta.

morellik

----------

## morellik

Sto traducendo HowTo da wiki-gentoo.com.

Se siamo in possesso di informazioni aggiuntive, possiamo metterle

nell'articolo?

Per esempio per masterizzare viene dato il consiglio di usare --dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 anche se

è possibile utilizzare --dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0.

Volevo includere anche la seconda possibilità nell'articolo.

Devo citare che è una modifica del traduttore?

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Volevo includere anche la seconda possibilità nell'articolo.
> 
> Devo citare che è una modifica del traduttore?

 

Dato che non si tratta di un progetto integrato con gentoo-wiki.com non dovrebbe essere necessario, come non dovrebbe essere necessario fare una traduzione esatta....

Noto adesso che gentoo-wiki.com ha licenza GFDL mentre gentoo-italia dovrebbe avere la CC.

Direi che occorre citare la fonte e la licenza originale.... e nulla più

----------

